# [SOLVED] Dub-e100 usb dongle

## erzapito

[/code]Hi, i got this usb connector and i cant make it work. Ive got the kernel driver (asix) installed and everything but ifconfig wont show anything.

Has anyone an idea¿

RegardsLast edited by erzapito on Sat May 03, 2014 8:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

```
lsusb
```

 is it in the output? (from usbutils)

```
ifconfig -a
```

 is it in the output?

----------

## erzapito

The device is listed in lsusb and its not listed in ifconfig.

----------

## DONAHUE

ifconfig -a    ?? seen in ifconfig -a output means the kernel knows it is present and has enabled a driver ; seen in ifconfig output means the kernel knows it is present, has enabled a driver, and has brought the interface up. the interface will probably not be named eth0. 

```
dmesg | grep -i eth0 
```

 output may show the kernel naming the interface eth0 and then udev renaming it, if so follow further actions using the new name. if there is more than one ethernet NIC, the dongle may be initially named eth1, eth2, ...

----------

## erzapito

Hi, it does not appear in ifconfig -a either.

This is the part of the dmesg that appears to identify it:

```

[    1.719122] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    1.719132] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.719452]   Magic number: 10:864:490

[    1.719538] console [netcon0] enabled

[    1.719539] netconsole: network logging started

[    1.758237] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 1 high speed

[    1.758241] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    1.822495] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: set dev address 2 for port 1

[    1.822501] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: LPM: no device attached

[    1.827479] usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

[    1.833839] usb 1-1: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

[    1.833843] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=2001, idProduct=1a02

[    1.833847] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    1.833850] usb 1-1: Product: DUB-E100

[    1.833853] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: D-Link          

[    1.833855] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: E5FFBC

[    1.834287] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[    1.834293] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.834974] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.835762] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.835777] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0016 evt 0000

[    1.835782] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    1.835787] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 low speed --> companion

[    1.840719] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.841916] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST31000528AS, CC38, max UDMA/133

[    1.841921] ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.843285] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.843621] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000528AS     CC38 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.844494] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    1.844584] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.844586] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.844611] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.844640] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

```

----------

## DONAHUE

So the kernel sees the usb device but does not recognize it as an ethernet NIC and does not install the asix driver.

Suggest enable asix as a module in kernel config:    

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> [*] Network device support  --->
> 
> USB Network Adapters  --->
> ...

 run make && make modules_install, modprobe asix, look for results on screen and in lsmod and dmesg   

```
zgrep -i hcd /proc/config.gz
```

 or (if there is no config support builtin) 

```
grep -i hcd /usr/src/linux/.config
```

  If the kernel does not have CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m (or y) , CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=m (or y) , and CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m (or y) adding them might help. 

http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2012-11-01-d-link-dub-e100-nic-fast-usb-rj45-10100-usb-2-0 may be helpful ; which version did lsusb report?

----------

## erzapito

grep -i hcd /usr/src/linux/.config:

```

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

```

Dmesg changes when modprobing asix:

```

[  624.457728] usbcore: registered new interface driver asix

```

----------

## DONAHUE

after  *Quote:*   

> usbcore: registered new interface driver asix

  does dmesg see the interface? first as eth and then possibly showing renaming it?

does ifconfig -a see the interface?

does lsmod output include:  *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> asix                   21708  0 
> 
> usbnet                 23165  1 asix
> ...

  sizes may vary

recommend copying the revised kernel to /boot and booting it

----------

## erzapito

No, dmesg doesnt show anything else.

Ifconfig -a doesnt show anything more (i have one eth0 for the integrated ethernet).

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

asix                   15137  0 

```

----------

## DONAHUE

If 

```
grep -i _mii /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 yields  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_MII=m

  and 

```
grep -i _usbnet /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 yields  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

  not having usbnet and mii in lsmod is inexplicble. if both show =y the absence is explained. if "is not set" appears for either the kernel configuration needs editing. 

Do the last two lines in help for "<M>   ASIX AX88xxx Based USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapters" contain   *Quote:*   

> Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && USB [=y] && NET [=y] && USB_USBNET [=m]
> 
> Selects: CRC32 [=y] && PHYLIB [=m]

 

have you booted the revised kernel?

----------

## erzapito

All items are enabled, except for axis that its a module.

And yes, i've booted the revised kernel.

Can it have anything to do with udev? As Im trying to update it from a quite old version.

----------

## DONAHUE

udev status may be a very good question.

are udev and dbus running? 

```
emerge -s udev systemd | wgetpaste

dmesg | grep -i udev | wgetpaste

rc-update show | wgetpaste
```

 post urls

Keep forgetting to ask, has the dongle been tested with sysresccd or ubuntu cd or windows (in order of preference)?

----------

## erzapito

emerge -s udev systemd | wgetpaste

http://bpaste.net/show/253221/

dmesg | grep -i udev | wgetpaste

No content

rc-update show | wgetpaste

http://bpaste.net/show/253222/

----------

## DONAHUE

The pastes look good except 

```
dmesg | grep -i udev
```

 should produce something like  *Quote:*   

> [  2.283949] systemd-udevd[297]: starting version 208

  where the time hack and the 297 may vary. Suggest check menuconfig for  *Quote:*   

> [*] Gentoo Linux support 
> 
> [*] Linux dynamic and persistent device naming (userspace devfs) support 
> 
>   Support for init systems, system and service managers  --->
> ...

 

----------

## erzapito

As the old kernel I had didnt show most of those options, i decided to update to 3.12.13.

Now the usb appears in ifconfig -a.

Thank you very much!

----------

